# new blog post about housing rabbits



## iamvictor2k (Sep 12, 2013)

please check it out and comment on the web site. I hope it is interesting to you.
http://abnormaldiy.wordpress.com/


----------



## iamvictor2k (Sep 13, 2013)

well out of 63 views i thought i would get a few more comments than 0. I guess this just isnt a very friendly forum. I would love to have some sort of feedback positive or negative. guess im just asking for to much from yall rabbit onliners.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 13, 2013)

The largest majority of rabbit owners on this forum own a couple house pets that are housed indoors.

The forum doesn't allow discussion of raising rabbits for meat, and not many people here house rabbits outdoors. So that's probably why you haven't received much feedback.

To me, it looks like a nice setup, but you may want to consider a more secure enclosure (some kind of roof, heavier wire, bury the wire into the ground). The trouble isn't always rabbits trying to get out, it's predators determined to get in!


----------



## iamvictor2k (Sep 13, 2013)

Well thank you for your thoughts on my blog. I would love to build a mansion for my rabbits but that isn't economicly possible for me at this point. Its been 6 months and no issues just yet but we will see


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 13, 2013)

It doesn't have to be a mansion.  Depending on your area, you may have more or less threats to your rabbits. I live in a wooded area, so I can't leave rabbits outside even to play without supervision. If I were to keep them outside, I'd need to have a very sturdy wooden/wire frame with top, sides, and floor to prevent a number of wild animals from getting in, as well as the neighbors' cats or dogs.

If you're in a more developed neighborhood or in town, there may be less direct threats. However, birds of prey are always a concern as well as domestic strays, like I mentioned.

Just something to keep in mind. Better to take the precaution. :construction


----------



## iamvictor2k (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the concern. I am aware of predators in my area and am def planing to upgrade as time and money allow but you what you can with what you have.


----------



## crabapple (Nov 3, 2013)

This is a pet only forum?
No meat rabbits here, you are kidding?


----------



## majorv (Nov 3, 2013)

It's not really a 'pets only' forum. There are just certain subjects we're not allowed to discuss. I assume the OP wanted comments regarding his setup more than what the rabbits are for. I agree with Julie that it would be best to have a secure area where the rabbits are safe from stray dogs or other unwanted guests,, even chicken wire as a cover would help. I like the idea of how you're using the drums.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Nov 3, 2013)

Can I suggest something on that blog? I am a spell check nazi and I saw a lot of spelling errors. (Sorry) as for meat rabbits to each their own.  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 4, 2013)

FreezeNkody said:


> Can I suggest something on that blog? I am a spell check nazi and I saw a lot of spelling errors. (Sorry) as for meat rabbits to each their own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum



Seconded. Grammar mistakes, too--not minor, sometimes your writing was honestly difficult to follow. In general, if what you're trying to say can't be read quickly and easily, most people won't stay on the page long.

A spellcheck isn't going to catch grammar mistakes, or when you use the wrong word, as easily as it will catch spelling errors. For example:



> Now the fun of keeping your rabbits in a community pin I have found are well , fun.



Here you mean "community pen" and not "community pin". Since a pin is a word, spell check won't flag it. I think that you would benefit more from having an actual human proofread your blog posts as opposed to just relying on spellcheck, however, spell check would improve it some and any improvement would be good.

I think that the pen itself could be more secure, but it looks like you already plan to work on that. I like all the tubes and tunnels they have to play with. 

I hope this doesn't seem harsh. I think your blog could be a great resource if you're able to reach the right people.


----------



## iamvictor2k (Nov 4, 2013)

thanks for the input. Im just trying to put peoples minds to work and keep the bunnies as happy as they can be. I know i wouldn't want to be trapped in a 3ft x 3ft cage all my life.


----------



## iamvictor2k (Nov 4, 2013)

zombiesue said:


> Seconded. Grammar mistakes, too--not minor, sometimes your writing was honestly difficult to follow. In general, if what you're trying to say can't be read quickly and easily, most people won't stay on the page long.
> 
> A spellcheck isn't going to catch grammar mistakes, or when you use the wrong word, as easily as it will catch spelling errors. For example:
> 
> ...



hey thanks i have never been good with english in general and I was unaware of several mistakes I made. I will def get someone on correcting it and possibly helping me make it more reader friendly. I am def new at this and not a writer by any means. I just think its fun to share my experiences. Thank you and everyone else for the comments and help.


----------

